# Setting up own company when on UB



## wishbone (11 Jun 2008)

Hi there.  Mr Wishbone is looking at setting up his own company.  What is the situation regarding UB and if you set up your own company.  At which point does the UB stop?  As soon as the company is registered?  As soon as the company starts trading?  Thanks.


----------



## jambo.ie (11 Jun 2008)

Aren't you entitled to income below a certain threshold while on UB?

Also, see here...

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ts-and-work/back_to_work_enterprise_allowance


----------



## Welfarite (12 Jun 2008)

UB is now called JB (Jobseeker's Benefit). Hubby can claim JB once he continues to fulfil the conditions of being available and genuinely seeking work, which he is doing while trying to set up his business. Obviously, when he starts trading, he will not be entitled to claim JB as he will cease to fulfil the conditions. I would be upfront with SW and tell them his plans. A chat with the Employment Services person (Job Facilitator) would be useful. You never know, he might be entitled to some sort of grant aid or even Back to Work Scheme!


----------



## wishbone (12 Jun 2008)

Thanks guys for the advice.  I suppose primarily I wanted to make sure that if he registered his company now, he would still be entitled to claim until the company actually starts trading...otherwise he'd be better off doing the background work now and then registering later...


----------



## sunshine2008 (19 Jun 2008)

Yes, I've been looking into this also - the nearest I can get to it is that you can go onto a Back To Work scheme if you've been claiming UB for over 2 years. 
If you've been on UB for under 2 years, you apparently have to apply to change to Jobseeker's Allowance which would be means tested... which might mean that if your partner is working, you might not get anything. It's a really grey area for me so I would love to hear if anyone has more clarification?


----------

